# Makeover to be F.A.S.H.I.O.N



## snowkei (Jun 22, 2008)

hello ladies, 

Today I did thie makeover for my good friend...
to make her more 'FASHION'...

I love this look on her...share with u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*before/after*









what I use
*[face]*
MUFE face & body liquid makeup foundation #20
Estee Lauder double wear liquid foundation #38 wheat
Chanel loose powder #30

*[brow]*
Shiseido Elixir brow pencil #br751

*[eye]*
UDPP
Dior eye show cream e/s #queen of the green 472
MAC e/s #big t. stormwash. humid. spring up. overgrown. 
              beauty marked. parfait amour
NARS e/s #night porter
MAC f/l #blacktrack
UD glitterliner #distortion. Pyrotechnics
ardell lashes #122

*[cheek]*
MAC blush #eversun. prism
BB shimmerbrick #bronze
Stila sun spf 15 #shade 1

*[lip]*
MAC l/s #sandy B
MAC l/g #viva glam VI(SE)


----------



## nikki (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow!!!!  She looks gorgeous!!! Great job!


----------



## strawberry (Jun 22, 2008)

u did amazing job!! how i wish u'll do my face..hehee!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 22, 2008)

oh my. that's incredible! she looks like a superstar


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 22, 2008)

That is amazing!


----------



## LadyMija (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## tink (Jun 22, 2008)

u are incredible at what you do. geeeeze.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah that is wonderful. She looks great!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jun 22, 2008)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 22, 2008)

oh wow u did an amazing job!


----------



## Lessandes (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow you're looking gorgeous


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2008)

she looks like a supermodel! her skin is perfect
you did an amazing job snowkei


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 22, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 22, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 22, 2008)

She looks gorgeous, great job


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great!
I can see that she was using double eyelid sticker/tape in her "before" [no makeup] photo.
Did you use any for the "after" photo? I dont see any eyelid tape but it still looks like she has a crease.


----------



## karrieleigh (Jun 22, 2008)

omg that is AMAZING, she went from cute to HOT! great job!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_Looks great!
I can see that she was using double eyelid sticker/tape in her "before" [no makeup] photo.
Did you use any for the "after" photo? I dont see any eyelid tape but it still looks like she has a crease._

 
nope, she only use sticker at night...use them during sleep, and she will have crease when she wakes up


----------



## snowkei (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks all


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 22, 2008)

This look is so glam! I love it


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow! You seriously ned to be famous.


----------



## zerin (Jun 22, 2008)

wow it came out realy good


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2008)

That is some kind of amazing.  You're so talented.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 22, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 22, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 22, 2008)

she looks gorgeous! nice job!!!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jun 22, 2008)

So pretty. Everything you do is gorgeous!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If i was rich i would sooo hire you to do my make up everyday lol


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 22, 2008)

She looks GORGEOUS!  You totally transformed her.


----------



## berri_yumz (Jun 22, 2008)

gorgeous!  she looks very gyaru with the end result.


----------



## Shanti (Jun 22, 2008)

You're so freakin talented.
She looks amazing.


----------



## CSteen85 (Jun 22, 2008)

My eyes literally did this when I saw this pics:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't even believe thats the same person!!

Awesome job!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 22, 2008)

She looks awsome! Great job!


----------



## shadowprincess (Jun 22, 2008)

great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she looks super gorgeous!


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 23, 2008)

A-V!!!!!!!!!!!! She looks great ^^...


----------



## Vixen (Jun 23, 2008)

You are so talented!


----------



## FantaZ (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG!!!! I'm next! 

That's a dramatic transformation!


----------



## User93 (Jun 23, 2008)

damn snowkei you do such an awesome job, seriously just.. OMG!!! I wish i could do anything like that! Did you study make-up anywhere??


----------



## Jot (Jun 23, 2008)

wow!! so amazing


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 23, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 23, 2008)

wow that's amazing! she was pretty before, but she looks super-hot afterwards!!


----------



## Baby Mac (Jun 23, 2008)

Im almost speechless! Fantastic makeover!!


----------



## Butterfly1984 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow she looks so different!  It's beautiful, I love it!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 23, 2008)

Daannggg she looks hottt


----------



## damsel (Jun 23, 2008)

awesome job!


----------



## user79 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, she went from wallflower to Asian bombshell! You did a great job.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 23, 2008)

She looks completely different! You are so talented!!!


----------



## Marijka (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It´s best makeover I´ve ever seen! You did such a great job! Are you a professional make up artist???


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

you did a great job!! she looks gorgeous!


----------



## vveinee (Jun 23, 2008)

She looks like hong kong singer Rong Zu Err, very pretty look.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow wow wow.....Awesome job.... Hotness!!


----------



## alehoney (Jun 23, 2008)

wow! she looks so nice!!


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 24, 2008)

Snowkei, you're the best! I wish you can come to here to do makeup for us asian chicks here in the states.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow!  She must have felt great!  You did a great job!


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 24, 2008)

you did a terrific job on her.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 24, 2008)

She is Gorgeeeeeeoussssssss


----------



## Morosity (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, she looks stunning!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

wow, she look beautiful, you did a great job!


----------



## greentwig (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice!
Wow, I almost thought that it was a different person LOL
I love the green & purple how you positioned them.


----------



## midget (Jun 24, 2008)

that is pure hotness


----------



## shmoopy (Jun 24, 2008)

HOLY!  you did an amazing job!  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 24, 2008)

amazing FOTD!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

really nice


----------



## n_c (Jun 24, 2008)

She looks amazing! Love the cheek color combo.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 24, 2008)

*She looks gorgeous.*
*I love how make up just adds that extra something needed to a natural beauty!!!*


----------



## vcanady (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy crap!! You are sooo talented!!!!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow. She looks soo different, but amazing.
Great job!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 24, 2008)

*What a beautiful lady, before *and* after.....but *You* are certainly a talent!! You did an amazing job! Please make me over....I need a new look!*

*You are wonderful & so is your model. You're ~exquisite~!*

*  xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## concertina (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow! Thats an astonishing difference! Great job!


----------



## JackiePanda (Jun 25, 2008)

@[email protected] Jawdropper. I now feel inspired to practice until I'm at least half as good as you are. Your friend looks gorgeous!


----------



## fondue (Jun 25, 2008)

Great job! She looks gorgeous..


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 25, 2008)

fantastic!  she looks wonderful!


----------



## trammie (Jun 25, 2008)

very pretty! Love the colors, especially how they make her eyes pop! Great job!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 25, 2008)

wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what a change!


----------



## Myranda (Jun 25, 2008)

Fabulous job, she looks stunning!
I can hardly recognize that girl!


----------



## choco_mint (Jul 1, 2008)

She looked cute in the first picture but she looks absolutely flawless in the second picture. What a transformation. This would make a great tutorial. I'd love to see how it was done!


----------



## tink (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choco_mint* 

 
_She looked cute in the first picture but she looks absolutely flawless in the second picture. What a transformation. This would make a great tutorial. I'd love to see how it was done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second the tutorial request!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 4, 2008)

omg! that is amazing! she looks a different person. DO MY MAKE UP!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jul 4, 2008)

wow! very sultry!


----------



## mrsgray (Jul 4, 2008)

this is absolutely gorgeous. She is gorgeous. Great job!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 6, 2008)

You did an amazing job, she looks gorgeous! The parfait amour on the bottom line looks beautiful with the green e/s on op


----------



## cocolulu (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG! i wish i were her!


----------



## rosiean86 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh..I swear you have magic hands! She looks amazing!


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 2, 2008)

wow that is an amazing transformation, she looks soo good!
& that green combo on her lid is AMAZING!


----------



## vcanady (Aug 2, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ciara (Aug 2, 2008)

this is faboulous!!!


----------



## erynnj (Aug 2, 2008)

holy crap what an amazing make over LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT best ive ever seen looks like a completely different person!


----------



## mmitsjojo (Aug 2, 2008)

she looks so pretty !


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Aug 3, 2008)

wow, this is absolutely amazing! 
You made her look so glamorous


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

oh wow impressive she really is gorgeous and you are really talented


----------



## misspaillettes (Aug 4, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## aimee (Aug 4, 2008)

pretty
great job


----------



## Smiles7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow!  It doesn't even look like the same person in the before and after!  Awesome job!


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

Such a transformation! Love it.


----------



## weirdaway (Sep 24, 2008)

great job! congrats!


----------



## User49 (Sep 24, 2008)

This is a really good before/after! She looks like a completely different person!!! Talk about high fashion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job! It looks professional


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 24, 2008)

Great great job, she looks awesome! Told you I always get amazed of your works


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 24, 2008)

You are an ~A~W~E~S~O~M~E~ Makeup Artist! Very talented...
Your friend is super gorgeous. She looks very fashionable & glowing.
Amazing! Amazing! Amazing!
Would love to have you do a makeover on me!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Sep 24, 2008)

she looks completely different! looove!


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 25, 2008)

wow so amazing, you make me love makeup all the more x


----------



## kittykit (Sep 25, 2008)

Really pretty! I love the e/s!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

She looks gorgeous...  you did a fab job.


----------



## Purity (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW. That's amazing!


----------

